# In Praise of Splott Market



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 9, 2005)

Was up early this morning and as I had to get a phone unlocked I headed up to the magic roundabout and over to Splott Market,

It's great innit - Where else in Cardiff can you get a phone unlocked, a policemans bullet proof vest and more fruit and veg than you can carry home for £4!

I even got one of these from the biggest fruit and veg stall - just because it looked so cool. 50p!







And the boot sale on Saturdays isn't bad either!

What great stuff has everyone else bought at Splo' Marche?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 9, 2005)

Ive never been  
I went to barry island for the first time since I was 1 today too. I know, I know shocking  

What 'is' that KBT????


----------



## zenie (Oct 9, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> What 'is' that KBT????



I want to know too


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2005)

looks like an alien guava/passion fruit thingy 
very colourful     was it nice?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 9, 2005)

It's a dragon fruit. Apparently they're from the cactus family.

I was mighty surprised when I cut it open because it's so bright on the outside, the last thing I expected to see was a black and white middle!

Texture was just like a kiwi fruit, but the taste was quite amazingly bland!

Nice to look at though - I'd buy more!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 10, 2005)

The Meat auction is very quaint


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 29, 2005)

Yay! I've just been, and on the way we picked up a decent ladies moutain bike for the missus at £15, and then found Secret & Lies, Dirty Harry and Sunshine State on DVD for a fiver!

Now... the question is, will the DVDs play?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 29, 2005)

Ahhh - Saturday for junk, Sunday for grub and fleeces with pictures of Wolves on!

I'll be up there tomorrow - I've just eaten the last of my 10 peppers for a pound!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 29, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Ahhh - Saturday for junk, Sunday for grub and fleeces with pictures of Wolves on!
> 
> I'll be up there tomorrow - I've just eaten the last of my 10 peppers for a pound!



I didn't know they ran the market on Sundays as well. But there's plenty of non-brand label grub for sale on Sats... the veg does seem to be *very* cheap, I spotted 2 bags of bananas for £1, which is cheaper than even the shouty bloke in the Hayes does them for just as he is closing up. I might have to go back tomorrow and stock up the larder.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 29, 2005)

Most of the food peeps are probably there both days.
If biscuits and cakes are your bag then 'Green Crates man' will see you right - mainly looks like supermarket rejects/overkill in plain packagaing - cheap as chips.

I mainly go for veg, I wouldn't touch any of that mean being sold out a wagon!

I saw him there a week ago piling chicken after chicken after chicken onto the scales, asking for a tenner for the lot. Once he'd added about 5 chickens (to a pile of chicken portions, sausages etc) someone cracked and held up a tenner for him. The chicken filled three carrier bags


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 30, 2005)

I recall mention 25 yrs ago of Bessemer Rd Market 

Great name ! - is it gone now ?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 30, 2005)

It's still there - for wholesale fruit and veg.

The shops/stalls are in a square facing inwards with parking in the middle I think?

I've only been there for a Car Boot which I have to say was a poor relation to Splott!


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 30, 2005)

Splott is great, i got 10 packs of polos for £1. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 30, 2005)

I love splott market, but wasn't there something in the news this week about selling it off as atemporary home for the ice rink, surely never!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 30, 2005)

I saw the polos today - Excellent deal - were they real polos though, or were they just in polo-style wrappers?

As for the ice rink, I think the owner of the site took the owner of the devils around but they couldn't agree on a price - Mr Splott market apparently wants megabucks!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2006)

NEW STALL UPDATE!

This morning there was an exciting new stall - a woman with 12 or so bread crates full of DVDs (Not copies) in plastic slip cases - there must have been well over 10,000 in total.

They were £1.50 each, and they're in no order at all - It's quite a laugh
 because everyone's shouting out "I need Schindlers List disc 2" and "Anyone looking for Hitchcock?"

Get down there if you want some cheap viewing!

NB, the price of peppers must be rising, you now only get 5 for a pound, a far cry from the 12 for a pound summer hayday.


----------



## zog (Jan 24, 2006)

got 3 butternut squashes for a quid though.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jan 25, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> NEW STALL UPDATE!
> 
> NB, the price of peppers must be rising, you now only get 5 for a pound, a far cry from the 12 for a pound summer hayday.



  They're 69p each in sainsburys, so its still a bargin,,
I have fond memories of splott market too,, and i used find some choice stuff at the bootsale


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 21, 2006)

Bargain of the century today.
DAB radios for a tenner!

There is a bloke selling those little DAB adaptors for a tenner, and Fergeson wooden ones (with an FM tuner as well) for £15.

I've got me one!


----------



## garethd (May 21, 2006)

did you see anymore bulletproof vests?


----------



## spacemonkey (May 23, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Bargain of the century today.
> DAB radios for a tenner!
> 
> There is a bloke selling those little DAB adaptors for a tenner, and Fergeson wooden ones (with an FM tuner as well) for £15.
> ...



  A tenner for a dab adapter? I want one!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2006)

where is this market then? on a map like
been told it's near aldi

ta


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 10, 2006)

Its here

http://www.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl...51.478389,-3.15239&spn=0.023414,0.085487&om=1

If you zoom in on the satellite pic you can see a market in full swing.

Saturday for Car Boot
Sunday for Veg, Meat Auction and random stuff.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2006)

cheers KBT! goin down there in a min.
my indian breakfast peeps from riverside said they're there on sats.


----------

